# Optimal hgh dosage before fasted cardio?



## RockNrolla88 (Mar 3, 2016)

What is a good dosage before doing fasted cardio right thing in the morning?

I started doing 4 IU's with rips first thing in the morning before a fasted cardiosession and now im doing 6 IU's of Jin instead all at once before the cardio or should i split the dosage in 2?

What's optimal to achieve most fatloss?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

To be honest, and I may well be wrong as this is anecdotal, but structure of your diet and how depleted you are pre fasted cardio is going to have a much larger impact on total fat loss that the GH dose (IMO).

The more frequently you can inject GH during a fat loss phase the better, so personally I would split it. During prep I was 4iu each training day split AM and pre workout. There was no science behind this though.


----------



## Beastman (Dec 5, 2016)

I have tried all kinds pre post high dose low dose split or all in 1 ect I found there was no real difference in how I used it. It's all about consistency


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockNrolla88 said:


> What is a good dosage before doing fasted cardio right thing in the morning?
> 
> I started doing 4 IU's with rips first thing in the morning before a fasted cardiosession and now im doing 6 IU's of Jin instead all at once before the cardio or should i split the dosage in 2?
> 
> What's optimal to achieve most fatloss?


 optimal dose? any dose will achieve fat oxidation if that results in actual visible fat loss is down to your diet....

I assume you are using GH before fasted cardio (your not drinking a BCAA drink are you?) to take advantage of the FFA release, to make this optimal then take your GH 4hrs before your cardio.....


----------



## RockNrolla88 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've got my diet in order, im counting all the macros and eating 50% protein and like 25/25 fat/carbs or 30/20 carbs/fat.

Yeah im using GH before fasted cardio, i do drink bcaa before and after the session though. Is'nt that good?

Oh, 4 hours? I'm pretty sure i searched for this and you've posted an answer a while ago that you should take your gh and 30-60 minutes do cardio for the FFA release. So that's what i've done so far. So if i'm going on the cardiosession at 5-6 i the morning i should pin the gh at like 02-03?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockNrolla88 said:


> I've got my diet in order, im counting all the macros and eating 50% protein and like 25/25 fat/carbs or 30/20 carbs/fat.
> 
> Yeah im using GH before fasted cardio, i do drink bcaa before and after the session though. Is'nt that good?
> 
> Oh, 4 hours? I'm pretty sure i searched for this and you've posted an answer a while ago that you should take your gh and 30-60 minutes do cardio for the FFA release. So that's what i've done so far. So if i'm going on the cardiosession at 5-6 i the morning i should pin the gh at like 02-03?


 taking your GH will release FFA's but you asked for the optimal amount for fatloss, FFA's peak at the 4hr mark so that is more optimal than what your currently doing hence my answer.

if you are taking BCAA's before and during the cardio then the cardio is not fasted (you know this right?) plus Bcaa's will release insulin, when insulin is around all fat during is turned off.....

what you eat and what your split is doesn't matter as much really only that you are in a deficit calorie wise......I assume you are?


----------



## RockNrolla88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> taking your GH will release FFA's but you asked for the optimal amount for fatloss, FFA's peak at the 4hr mark so that is more optimal than what your currently doing hence my answer.
> 
> if you are taking BCAA's before and during the cardio then the cardio is not fasted (you know this right?) plus Bcaa's will release insulin, when insulin is around all fat during is turned off.....
> 
> what you eat and what your split is doesn't matter as much really only that you are in a deficit calorie wise......I assume you are?


 Okey, then i understand. I guess i could do that for now, cuz for now i'm not working but when i do it would ruin my day if i went up 4 hours prior to do the gh, but i asked for an answer and thank you for that response! Guess it's not for me and i'm not planning to compete so i'm not in a hurry just yet.

Owh, no i did'nt know actually. It's a jungle of answers out there and a hole lot of broscience the most of all answers says that bcaa don't release insulin or breaking the fasted state but i did'nt do any bcaa this morning cuz i was excpecting this answer and wount do any bcaa then. Is it okey to break the fasted state 3 hours after the shot with protein and fat?

Yeah i've been eating about 2800 calories 50% protein, 25% fat and 25% carbs for now, in the mirror i think i look leaner but the weight tells me otherwise so since i'm not working for now and most of the days just laying i bed except the morningcardio and my workout later on i lowered the calories to 2500, still the same procent at the macros. Have to see how this turns out!


----------

